# Windows 7 Fax and scan



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

Post subject: Windows 7 Fax and ScanPosted: Sat 3/20/10 04:25 pm 


Silver Member 


Joined: Mon 11/11/02 06:08 pm
Posts: 98 I have recently obtained a new computer with Windows 7 installed.

I have successfully connected to the internet ( version 8 and Windows Live mail without any problems.

I have installed an external fax modem ( Zoom 56k V.92/V.90 - model 3095 ) again without any problems.

I connected my modem to a standard phone socket and then to my computer to a USB port.

I opened Windows 7 Fax and Scan in order to set it up to receive and send faxes

Clicked on New fax to get the setup wizard.

This did not happen - I got the New Fax dialog box which I do not what to do with.

I am at a loss - any suggestions please ?

Regards

Flynn


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you've already opened Fax before then the Wizard will not run again. You need to manually set it up. See here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Set-up-your-computer-to-send-and-receive-faxes



> - or -
> If you've already connected to one or more fax servers or devices on a network and want to connect to a modem, click Tools, click Fax Accounts, and then click Add. In the Fax Setup Wizard, complete the steps for connecting to a fax modem.


----------



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks Triple

Immediately totally clear and to the point.

Thank you much

Regards

Flynne


----------



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello Triple

I am still having trouble with windows fax and scan.

When I had windows xp I used Windows fax console as the fax software.

I simply scanned the fax message into a word document and used the fax wizard to send of the fax.

I wish to do a similar thing in windows 7 fax and scan but I.always end up with attachments which I do not understand.

Is this attachment sequence the new thing with faxes- I am ceteinly not used to it. ?

I am also unable to send any fax though the fax settings are correct.

When I try to send a fax reference is made to a fax server.

I have set things to work with a external fax modem connected to the computer - a fax server is not involved..

The fax printer that is normally in the printers folder is missing.

Any comments please ?

Regards

Flynne


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Fax should be listed with Printers, if it isn't then you do not have the FAX setup correctly. Recheck your settings or remove and redo the Fax Account.

Also you can scan directly with Windows Scan & Fax, no need to use Word. There are options to attach, scan, and include pictures and text all in the Scan & Fax program when you go to New Fax and then to Insert.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can double check your settings and procedure here:

Set up your computer to send and receive faxes

Send a fax with Windows Fax and Scan


----------



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello Triple6 and Terrynet

Thank you for your prompt answers.

The fax item usualy situated in the printers folder is still missing .

How do I go about retrieving it ?

Windows fax and scan is now working reasonably well except for one thing.

Some of the details associated with received faxes i.e subject ,clsid etc are missing.
The only detail displayed is the date.

How do I setup so that all these details are displayed ?

Thank you all for the help you have given on Windows fax and Scan

Regards


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'll have to check my Windows 7 computer to see how to do it. For me the Fax printer simply appeared when I set up Fax.


----------



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello Triple 

an update to my situation.

My fax is now working sporadically for reasons unknown - sometimes a fax cannot be sent and sometimes cannot be received .

Various messages displayed include :

1. Line is busy

2. the fax could not be received / sent due to an expected error .

3. fax could not be received becase the remote fax machine did not react in the required time.

Also some of the details associated with received and sent faxes are missing such has subject , date sent etc

All the column headers for the these details are displayed but information for some of them is missing 

How do I rectify this ?

Also the Fax printer is missing from the printers folder.

How do I retreive it ?

I have checked the modems settings after installation according to the manufacturers instructions - everything is in order.

I have asked BT to check that our fax line is working okay - that is fine as well.

One thought has struck me - can a fax be received if the computer is in sleep mode.

Is the Windows fax program compatable to receive faxes from and send faxes to any fax machine on the market.

I think there is some configuration factor I have missed - i cannot see how i think I have checked everything thoroughly.

When sending a fax I have set the dialling rules to "None".

In My Location I notice that an area code has been inserted - Does this matter ?

The whole situation is very disconcerting since the fax program promises much.

Regards

Flynn


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Suggestion: Control Panel - Programs and Features - Turn Windows features on and off - Print and Document Services - uncheck Windows Fax and Scan - OK out. Then go back in and check Windows Fax and Scan and see if it will now add the FAX printer to Printers and Devices. My FAX printer is there, and I didn't even realize that Home Premium included it (Vista did not) until I started reading your thread. Maybe because I have a built-in modem, and your modem did not exist when Windows was installed.



> I have asked BT to check that our fax line is working okay - that is fine as well.


Meaning what? Is that a dedicated FAX line that BT recognizes as FAX and is validating that it is good for such data? Or do they just consider it a (voice) phone line? If the latter, phone companies here only worry about data up to ~ 10 Kbs (or less?).

If you are able to dial and reach the numbers you want to then your dialing rules must be OK. If you are not reaching some (long distance? local?) then maybe you need some dialing rules and make sure the My Location is correct.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Fax software does not tend to equal a true Fax machine. 

I do believe you need to enable BIOS settings to wake the computer if there is activity with the modem but I'm not.

I think reinstalling the Fax as mentioned above is worth trying, something didn't go right for you the first time around.


----------



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

Thank you all for your detailed replys to my problem.

I actually use the zoom drivers downloaded from the site you have mentioned.

I have also regained the fax printer which is now present in the printers folder.

I did this by going to RUN - typing in "net start spooler" and pressing OK.

I have also disabled sleep on my computer.

I think the rest is up to me to solve my problem using the advice given in your answers.

Thank you all for your time and patience - very much appreciated.

Regards

Flynn


----------



## FLYNNE (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello All

Just one more question before I mark this thread as solved.

Is the maximum port speed /fax transmission speed significantly important for sending and receiving faxes ?

The maximum port speed for my modem is set at 11520.

regards


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thats already high, so you're fine. Don't believe it has much impact on new PCI/USB modems anyway.


----------

